# Installare Gentoo su Dell PowerEdge 2850

## darkice

ciao a tutti, è un pezzo che non passo di qui (buon segno, significa che finora me la sono cavata senza aiuti).

Sto cercando di installare gentoo sul server indicato nel titolo, ho seguito la procedura come al solito, con il sistema installato tramite live+chroot sul raid0 che ho trovato preimpostato sulla macchina (non è un acquisto nuovo ovviamente) su partizioni sdbX (con boot su 1, root su 2, home su 3, swap su 4).

Il problema è che grub2 mi si avvia in modalità console nonostante abbia seguito gli stessi howto che mi hanno permesso di avviare correttamente (sempre con grub2) gentoo su un altro pc (il mio). Ho provato a scavalcare il problema bootando da console di grub2 ma a quel punto ho un kernel panic quasi immediato.

Mi aiutate a rimediare la situazione?Domani posso anche postare del codice, dato che ho provato finora a risolvere cercando di capire cosa poteva essere.

A quanto pare i drivers nel kernel li ho messi correttamente, a questo punto la mia paura è che grub2 non carichi qualcosa di indispensabile, ma non saprei come muovermi.

vi ringrazio da adesso per l'aiuto che potrete darmi

----------

## ago

Se il raid è hardware, ti servono i moduli scsi che utilizza il controller PERC.

Fai un boot con sysrescuecd e tramite lsmod/lspci -k ti rendi conto.

----------

## darkice

nel frattempo ho disattivato il raid e lasciato il controller scsi a gestire i due dischi separatamente.

la live gentoo mi segna i dispositivi sda sdb e sdc con i due dischi corrispondenti a questi due ultimi e sda da errore su cfdisk.

come mai è così e non mi ritrovo solo sda e sdb? i moduli dovrebbero essere quelli del megaraid presenti nel kernel, e nel precedente tentativo gli ho inseriti, eppure dopo l'avvio (da console) di grub2 mi dava immediatamente kernel panic...

----------

## ago

Non so esattamente come si comporti il tuo controller. Sta di fatto che oltre a megaraid_sas ti servono altri moduli scsi. TI consiglio di nuovo di avviare sysrescue o una centos e stamparti lsmod/lspci -k e successivamente inserire tutti i driver.

----------

## darkice

domanda: ma da live gentoo (2012) non è uguale? mi sembra che funzioni bene... o sysrescue è così tanto meglio?

----------

## pierino_89

 *darkice wrote:*   

> domanda: ma da live gentoo (2012)

 

Se è del 2012, sai quanti moduli possono aver cambiato nome o quante funzionalità sono state aggiunte/rimosse nel mentre?   :Razz: 

Sul portatile ho un lettore SD della realtek, il modulo ha cambiato nome 3 volte in un anno (era in experimental) e alla fine è stato splittato in 2/3 parti per supportarne i vari modelli.

Questo per dire: non è che non funzioni bene, ma ti conviene usare un ambiente che si avvicini il più possibile a quel che vai ad installare (a livello di versione software) per salvaguardare la sanità mentale   :Laughing: 

----------

